

Assembly Language for the Web - soundsop
http://www.viksoe.dk/code/asmil.htm?

======
tlrobinson
Usually when people refer to "assembly language for the web" they're talking
about HTML, CSS, and JavaScript as the building blocks for higher
abstractions. These guys took the phrase a bit more literally.

~~~
tptacek
People should take that "assembly language" quip more seriously. Why are we
still writing raw CSS?

~~~
tlrobinson
We (<http://280slides.com>) have zero CSS, zero HTML (excluding the loading
screen and landing page)

~~~
0x44
What are you using to generate your HTML and CSS? Haml and Sass or something
else?

~~~
tlrobinson
No, not even generated HTML or CSS.

HAML and SASS seem to provide a very thin abstraction; you're still basically
writing HTML and CSS.

Our JavaScript framework builds everything via the DOM. But our application
code doesn't touch the DOM either, it's all abstracted.

~~~
0x44
Is that a public framework, or something that you guys wrote internally?

------
delano
I don't know whether to laugh, cry, or hurl.

------
olavk
This guy <http://timhatch.com/projects/jsassembly/index.html> implemented an
x86 assembly interpreter in JavaScript that runs in the browser.

~~~
kobs
I've seen a couple of similar projecs out there (mainly MIPS). I started
writing one for MIPS when I was taking a computer architecture course so that
I didn't have to install SPIM, but eventually lost interest.

That is pretty neat, though.

------
okeumeni
What a waste of time! I'm forced to say.

------
pageman
someone should code a wiki using this ... :P

~~~
kashif
someone would rather die ;)

------
bkovitz
Haaaaa!!!!!!! This is the greatest use of technology ever!

